# Beginner: Suggestions What to do Next?



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Pictures of the dent (very tiny):


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

All you need is more practice on your toe edge, and then eventually you might prefer it than the heel.

Tips on how to ride more toe edge: 

get up from your knees rather than your butt. It's actually easier to get up from your knees because less strength is used. It also helps you get a feel of the pressure you should be putting into the toes.

I remember when I first took lessons, I didn't learn falling leaf, rather, the instructors told me to not worry about getting up, but focus on which way your going to slide. Stay in the shoe tying position and grab the bottom of the board in front of you to go right. Grab the bottom back of the board to go left. Don't try standing up until you feel comfortable doing this. But you're up and about, I suggest maybe going on a shorter slope and practice this just for your toe sides just to get more feel.

Know that you're riding your toe side. In your first clip, around the 1:30 mark, you're riding your toe side.

Your back leg is getting tired? try widening your stance so you can really crouch. Think baseball and you're the catcher, you want that kind of motion. With a tall stance, it's really easy to put more pressure on one leg or another. With a wider stance, it's easier to put pressure evenly in both legs. Don't go TOO far though.

Don't be afraid of getting a lesson.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

jae said:


> All you need is more practice on your toe edge, and then eventually you might prefer it than the heel.
> 
> Tips on how to ride more toe edge:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your comments and tips 

Also, about toe slide/edge it really happens what you said, I am enjoying riding toe better than heel, the sensation is amazing and when you feel that the toe edge is "going deeper" into the snow is very good, because it reflects that I was doing something right.

And, sorry about this, but around 2:52 mark on my second video I am guessing that I rode on my toes, at least I had this feeling when I was riding, and also, around 3:25 I think that I made a little bit of carving, but I am not sure about it, but if you look there is a thin line on my track.

My stance is already in the maximum of my board (around 24/25 inches) and made a HUGE difference from a central stance position. I am riding 200% better and probably the perfect stance for me is around 23/24 inches, just because I thing 25 is too much. But, definitely you are right about stance 

Thanks again and I hope in April I hit the slopes at Sunshine Village again.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Just two cents from a self-taught rider. There are definitely people on here with much more knowledge on riding and teaching, but here are my thoughts (Also, I only watched the first video):

To get more comfortable working both edges, try and ride taking wide, sweeping turns from one side of the piste to the other (obviously making sure no one is bombing uphill of you). While making these turns and going from one edge to the other, get active with your lower body. This means using your legs to push from one rail to the next and actively work up and down (fluidly!). Pushing out of a turn before linking to the next will help the board transition out of a turn and make everything feel much more connected rather than sketchy.

Also, initiate your turns with your shins, rather than flipping that back leg from side to side. There isn't too much "ruddering" going on, but it definitely helps put your lower body and weight in proper angles when you consciously think of getting the board on edge using your shins, not your shoulders/upperbody. That being said, your upper body should follow and, like Jae said, be in a catcher stance of sorts.

Hopefully all of this makes sense to you. Again, just my two cents. Take it with a grain of salt! :dunno:


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

no worries, you're really in great control for not being able to properly engage your toe side.

Forget about carving and if you're carving correctly. First thing you need to do is learn to turn to your right! From there your next goal will be learning how to link your turns and how to rudder. then you're ready to carve. you seem like a fast learner, so don't be to hard on yourself, and remember the more you push yourself the more possibilities of getting injured. take it slow and fun, I think you're on the right track.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

dfitz364 said:


> Just two cents from a self-taught rider. There are definitely people on here with much more knowledge on riding and teaching, but here are my thoughts (Also, I only watched the first video):
> 
> To get more comfortable working both edges, try and ride taking wide, sweeping turns from one side of the piste to the other (obviously making sure no one is bombing uphill of you). While making these turns and going from one edge to the other, get active with your lower body. This means using your legs to push from one rail to the next and actively work up and down (fluidly!). Pushing out of a turn before linking to the next will help the board transition out of a turn and make everything feel much more connected rather than sketchy.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot 

Linking turns, but braking completely, I am able, but smoothly linking it I still need to learn better and you advise seems really great to reach that.

Let's hope in April I'll go snowboard again, then I will remember your two cents.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

jae said:


> no worries, you're really in great control for not being able to properly engage your toe side.
> 
> Forget about carving and if you're carving correctly. First thing you need to do is learn to turn to your right! From there your next goal will be learning how to link your turns and how to rudder. then you're ready to carve. you seem like a fast learner, so don't be to hard on yourself, and remember the more you push yourself the more possibilities of getting injured. take it slow and fun, I think you're on the right track.


Thanks again, in my second time I fell really slowly but very badly. I torn my triceps with not rupture of tendons, but it took me a week and a half to be able to went to my local hill again.

And, in my third time, just after I torn my triceps, I had a really bad fall and my right knee almost say "good bye". For lucky it was nothing but just in case I am using a knee stabilizer on my right knee and... wow, I felt way more stable on my knee than before and this took me to buy another one to use on my left knee.

Wrist guards, for me another MUST need security accessory. Yesterday was the first day that I left the hills without any pain on my wrists, and it was ok to ride with them under my gloves.

Thanks again.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Don't forget to stretch before you shred. Stretching helps to prevent injuries.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Great tips in this thread. I am subbing because I am also a newbie.

Thanks for the good info everyone.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

snowangel99 said:


> Great tips in this thread. I am subbing because I am also a newbie.
> 
> Thanks for the good info everyone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


make your own thread! Also post a video :wink:


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

jae said:


> make your own thread! Also post a video :wink:


I just learned and then our season ended with an excess of rain. So you will have to wait til December to see me fall off the chairlift.:skateboarding1:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Free Learn to Snowboard Videos | SnowProfessor

snowangel this is a good web-site for beginner


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I would suggest that the first thing to do is stop filming yourself so you can focus on working on your technique without the distraction of the pole and camera. Try to get someone else to record you if you want to document your riding in order to analyze it or have other critique it.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

taco tuesday said:


> I would suggest that the first thing to do is stop filming yourself so you can focus on working on your technique without the distraction of the pole and camera. Try to get someone else to record you if you want to document your riding in order to analyze it or have other critique it.


For sure. And why wont you get a lesson? I am sure $100 on instructor is better than getting injured over and over and over...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

taco tuesday said:


> I would suggest that the first thing to do is stop filming yourself so you can focus on working on your technique without the distraction of the pole and camera. Try to get someone else to record you if you want to document your riding in order to analyze it or have other critique it.





Extazy said:


> For sure. And why wont you get a lesson? I am sure $100 on instructor is better than getting injured over and over and over...


I was going to write the same. So yeah...
Forget the gopro. Get a lesson.

You're one bump away from getting hurt. Get a lesson.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Ur 1 lapsed moment away from a faceplant scorpion. And ur very tentative...which suggest that you do not yet understand the physical dynamics of how a board actually works on the snow. Which at your age will help to know how and why a board does what it does...and then you can learn to move your body to allow the board to do its job. Ur really not working with the board...fighting it...so its basically this.

The board will ride itself...right down the fall line. To demonstrate this, put a 5 pound bag of sand in the front binding and let it go...the board will follow the terrain right down the fall line. Thus you want to have the board pointed right down the fall line. So in a sense you are doing a controlled fall down the path of least resistance....gravity works. So you want some control...use the nose toe/heel contact points to engage a turn...thus you need to weight the nose and then pressure the toe or heel side by moving your body...but you also need to understand how to position your body to make this happen by "stacking and aligning"...so see the creepy basement vid to get an idea of how this is done.


----------



## Prunes (Sep 1, 2015)

In the two clips, you’re hunched over and bending at the waist. Try to keep your upper body upright, and really bend your knees - they are your shock absorbers! 

Try not to flat-base (where the all of the board’s real estate is flat on the snow). Without having one of your edges engaged (even very subtly), you risk things getting out of control and catching an edge.

Take a lesson and explain to the instructor that you'd like to work on turns. Then, lots of toe and heel-side garlands will get you into the habit of pressuring your edges and turning.

With a little instruction and practice, you'll be linking turns in no time!


----------



## Thebombster (Feb 13, 2016)

Man I was watching the first vid cringing, no idea how you didn't catch an edge and get the wind kicked out of you, defenitly need to drop the camera and get a lesson it'll make for a less painful learning process good luck


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

hey guys,

Thanks so much for all info.
Actually, I use the camera less then 25% of the time spent in the slopes, so I understand your worries to use less the camera to focus more on what I am doing, but also I am human and we do those things. 

To help to demonstrate better where I am right now in my skills, I am using some YouTube videos as a reference. let's begin.

*10 Beginner Snowboard Skills*





Some steps are really easy.

01. Skating - No problems on this.
02. Walk Uphill - No problems on this.
03. One Foot Riding - No problems on this.
04. Strap Up - No problems on this.
05. Stand Up - No problems on this.
06. Heel Slide - No problems on this.
06.1 Heel Slide Falling Leaf - No problems on this.
07. Roll Over - No problems on this.
08. Toe Slide - No problems on this.
08.1 Toe Slide Falling Leaf - No problems on this.
09. Board Straight - No problems on this.
09.1 Heel Side - No problems on this.
09.2 Toe Side - No problems on this.
10. Turning - Check next paragraph for more information.

*How to Turn on a Snowboard*





This video shows exactly where I am on my skills. I can do exactly as he does, even in Regular and Swift position.

Now, this is the part that I need to reach and also improve all skills above:

*How to Turn on a Snowboard*





This video helped me A LOT, because before of my travel to Sunshine Village I was barely riding straight, but with this video I improve almost every little concept about snowboarding.

And...
*3 Skills to Improve Beginner Snowboard Turns*





This video together with the video above I will try to improve my turns.

And please, I completely understand that one thing does not exclude the others, all basic stuff I am going still practicing and improving it, just like a talent pianist that everyday practice simple scales.

Someone also wrote about the dynamics, for sure I need to understand better, but it is not every week that we can practice right now, so also it is very comprehensive that it can take time to learn.

Thanks so much for all information and I hope I can go to the mountains again in this season (around end of April).


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

virtu said:


> Some steps are really easy.
> 
> 06. Heel Slide - No problems on this.
> 06.1 Heel Slide Falling Leaf - No problems on this.
> ...


Actually, some real problems on all of these. As others have pointed out, one major issue is that you do not have the board on its edge enough - you are basically flatbasing or sideslipping. As a result you are not really controlling the board at all.
Reason for that is your stance (posture, stacking, and balance). Really watch the creepy basement video for this. Also watch the Beginners video from Snowboard Addiction where they talk about getting the board on its edge.



virtu said:


> This video shows exactly where I am on my skills. I can do exactly as he does, even in Regular and Swift position.


No, you are not doing as he does. Again, big difference is that pressures the uphill edge while yo do not (or not enough).


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

But will OP find the creepy basement video?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

truthfully I find that reading helps way more than those videos. Those videos are great, but when it comes to it, you forget it unless you watch it while you're doing it. Hence where real lessons come into play. I'm pretty sure people on this forum will find a way to nitpick this guy, but I think he's probably a great teacher, also corny as hell. While he has a few tips in the video, I use this video as a example on what you should expect with a lesson. 




To use your analogy against you, master pianists had teachers too. It's great practicing your scales, but if your tempo/keystrokes are wrong, that practice is for moot and just gives you more bad habits. Lots of people here ride 1000x better than I do, and they still take lessons. I understand the trying to better yourself on your own, but if you don't have the basics down, it's that much more dangerous and that's what people are trying to get at.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Even after all your injuries your attitude is positive. 2:
You started this thread looking for help. 
Your riding style has lead to your accidents and accidents will continue unless something changes.
Weather it's through a lesson, video, or reading your snowboarding skills need to improve.
Congrats on your effort.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks guys.

Probably I am going to take a lesson (1 hour, 2 hours...) next time.
No worries about my technique, I am just a beginner learning.

I hope that I can have this lesson this season, if not, let's wait


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Get a two hour lesson from a CASI-certified instructor at your preferred resort. Be specific when you book the lesson about what you wish to work on, it will help the snow school director give you an instructor suited to what you want.

Where do you ride?
There is a CASI super course going on at Lake Louise starting next week. The place will be crawling with CASI instructors and evaluators. (I'm probably going to go to take the Level 3 instructor course myself.)
You might do well getting an experienced instructor who needs practice for his/her course!


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

To help others, the videos that people told to watch:

*Creepy Basement Video:*





Watching this video I noted that my hips are not aligned with the board, just like somebody already wrote it on this thread.

Also, I am not bending my knees enough, and this also is causing not to engage the edges enough.

*Snowboard Additction - Engaging the Edge (@ 1:27):*


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I would say forget about falling leaf. It's useless.
Go straight to making j turns then link them.
The more you spend falling leaf, the harder you will break the barrier.
Season is long over here and it's making me cranky.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Free Learn to Snowboard Videos | SnowProfessor
> 
> snowangel this is a good web-site for beginner


I learned my snowboarding from these guys. I would say their videos were very explanatory.


----------

